# Are bogus ratings ever reversed?



## Kendra Morandini (May 21, 2017)

So I accept a passenger request and show up at location and passenger is going to San Francisco Airport. I wait 5 minutes after which he calls and asks me to wait another 5 minutes and I agree and slide to start the trip since I'm going to be waiting for this dude. Big mistake. After waiting another five minutes I message him and tell him I I'm very sorry but I'm cancelling. It was the end of my shift, 4am, becoming unsafe due to fatigue and the airport was an hour away and I was already near home so it would hour coming back as well. Well I had to complete the trip instead of canceling it since I had started it already which, you guessed it! Gave pax the opportunity to rate me, which of course he rated me one-star. I had already contacted Uber support to let them know not to charge him. when I saw that my rating went from a 4.89 to a 4.82 I was pissed and I contacted Uber support. They sent back a form letter saying oh it won't be affected that much and you shouldn't have started the trip until they're in the car blah blah blah but now my rating isn't accurately reflective of my true talents lol. I mean, I really care about my pax and Uber should be appreciative that I care as much as I do and should have some sort of policy to reverse legitimately incorrect ratings. Afterall they will punish you if your rating is too low but then they won't help you out if your rating is decreased incorrectly due to an error? Has anybody ever been successful in having ratings removed in a situation like this? Any suggestions? Besides not hitting start trip until the people are in the car. Please save that... I get it LOL


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I had one removed. I contacted Uber after I complained about a pax that kicked the inside of my door panel, didn't cause damage but I ended the trip early, he went and rated me my 1st one star after 200 5's. I told them it was just a revenge rating and after a few emails back and forth finally got it removed. Now on 260 trips I got another one, this one I couldn't get it removed but my rating still 4.92 after 689 trips.









PD. We always tell everybody not to start the trip early, you probably got less money on the fare that with the cancellation. (I couldn't resist, sorry )


----------



## lazlo (Apr 16, 2017)

Don't worry about your rating...it's BS anyhow. When pax is in car ready to go, and you've asked their destination(to confirm, of course), if it all looks good, tap and go... only pick up high rated pax and you'll rarely have an issue, 4.75 + for me but whatever works...I've ended a trip because pax was literally fondling himself asking for sex and uber wouldn't do a thing about him or the 1* he dropped on me, just the BS template response ..I've read once or twice of someone getting a rating reversed but its not worth the effort. Only pay attention to pax rating, and forget about your own. Don't let their bs rating system mess with your head.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Kendra Morandini said:


> So I accept a passenger request and show up at location and passenger is going to San Francisco Airport. I wait 5 minutes after which he calls and asks me to wait another 5 minutes and I agree and slide to start the trip since I'm going to be waiting for this dude. Big mistake. After waiting another five minutes I message him and tell him I I'm very sorry but I'm cancelling. It was the end of my shift, 4am, becoming unsafe due to fatigue and the airport was an hour away and I was already near home so it would hour coming back as well. Well I had to complete the trip instead of canceling it since I had started it already which, you guessed it! Gave pax the opportunity to rate me, which of course he rated me one-star. I had already contacted Uber support to let them know not to charge him. when I saw that my rating went from a 4.89 to a 4.82 I was pissed and I contacted Uber support. They sent back a form letter saying oh it won't be affected that much and you shouldn't have started the trip until they're in the car blah blah blah but now my rating isn't accurately reflective of my true talents lol. I mean, I really care about my pax and Uber should be appreciative that I care as much as I do and should have some sort of policy to reverse legitimately incorrect ratings. Afterall they will punish you if your rating is too low but then they won't help you out if your rating is decreased incorrectly due to an error? Has anybody ever been successful in having ratings removed in a situation like this? Any suggestions? Besides not hitting start trip until the people are in the car. Please save that... I get it LOL


You are an ant, travis does not think you are a person, Uber doesn't care about you, when you realize this the fog of the absurdity of driving for uber will start to wear off.

What do you mean complete the trip, you drove to the airport without a pax and the app running to charge the full fare?

You end the ride and text the pax and tell them it's less than the cancel fee. It's not really but you get less than the cancel fee


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lesson learned it seems. Just get 500 or so more rated trips and the 1* will be taken off.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Kendra Morandini said:


> So I accept a passenger request and show up at location and passenger is going to San Francisco Airport. I wait 5 minutes after which he calls and asks me to wait another 5 minutes and I agree and slide to start the trip since I'm going to be waiting for this dude. Big mistake. After waiting another five minutes I message him and tell him I I'm very sorry but I'm cancelling. It was the end of my shift, 4am, becoming unsafe due to fatigue and the airport was an hour away and I was already near home so it would hour coming back as well. Well I had to complete the trip instead of canceling it since I had started it already which, you guessed it! Gave pax the opportunity to rate me, which of course he rated me one-star. I had already contacted Uber support to let them know not to charge him. when I saw that my rating went from a 4.89 to a 4.82 I was pissed and I contacted Uber support. They sent back a form letter saying oh it won't be affected that much and you shouldn't have started the trip until they're in the car blah blah blah but now my rating isn't accurately reflective of my true talents lol. I mean, I really care about my pax and Uber should be appreciative that I care as much as I do and should have some sort of policy to reverse legitimately incorrect ratings. Afterall they will punish you if your rating is too low but then they won't help you out if your rating is decreased incorrectly due to an error? Has anybody ever been successful in having ratings removed in a situation like this? Any suggestions? Besides not hitting start trip until the people are in the car. Please save that... I get it LOL


I had a similar situation and could not get the 1 to be removed. Uber does not reward the driver for going above and beyond. Next time wait the 5 min and cancel and collect the fee.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

At least you've arrived at the destination before hitting the start trip button!

I've had drivers start the trip before they arrive and even though the gps says they're a few blocks away I'm still worrying whether they've missed me or not...

Then they roll up about 3-4 minutes later.

If you canceled instead, you would have gotten the cancelation fee, but sitting on the curb doesn't rack up $5 in fare so :/

Lesson learned, next time don't be so nice! Or still be nice, but be okay with butt hole reactions like that.


----------

